# Parmigiano Reggiano is NOT Parmesan



## simonaskitchen (Feb 9, 2008)

Just a little information about an Italian ingredient! 
I know that it can sound silly, but I've read a lot of posts here, and noticed that there's a missunderstood between Parmigiano reggiano cheese and Parmesan.
They are NOT the same thing! AT ALL!
The original one is PARMIGIANO REGGIANO (Consorzio del Formaggio Parmigiano-Reggiano)
The other one is only a copy of worst quality.

If you want to eat healthier, just take a look at official site and you'll understand the difference!
Thanx, Simona


----------



## tdiprincess (Feb 9, 2008)

Yes, I would readily agree with that statement. I'm quite picky when it comes to the separation of those 2 cheeses. Generally, for myself I go to Wegman's for the cheeses, they have the best amount and ability to get them.
Thank you for helping to inform


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 9, 2008)

Where's that powdered stuff Kraft puts out fit in?


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 9, 2008)

I don't think anyone here truly thinks they are the same.  Some of the conversation, or implications in some of the recipes, may be if you can't find Parmigiano-Reggiano then Parmesan will work just fine.  Some smaller area and/or more rural area grocery stores may not carry Parmigiano-Reggiano.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 9, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Where's that powdered stuff Kraft puts out fit in?



It's way down on the totem pole  They do have one that is real parmesan, but it's very different from the Italian. According to a recent Cook's Illustrated article, Italian Parm. Reg. is made from raw milk, the cows are pastured and have different microflora that affects flavor, the method of making cheese is different, and the cheese is aged for 24 months.

American parms. are usually made from pasteurized milk, the cows eat feed, and Kraft is aged only 10 months.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 9, 2008)

One of the first things I learned in cooking classes was how fabulous Parmigiano Reggiano is!  I don't eat much cheese, but this is my favorite!


----------



## Buck (Feb 9, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Where's that powdered stuff Kraft puts out fit in?



It's superb for modeling holiday figurines.  Just mix with water and a little bit of Elmer's glue and pour into  molds.


----------



## TATTRAT (Feb 9, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Where's that powdered stuff Kraft puts out fit in?




the floor sweepings


----------



## pacanis (Feb 9, 2008)

I was briefly trying to find different parmesan cheese the other day.... to errr... replace the green tube in my fridge door  not that I use it a lot 
Anyway, I noticed Kraft had either some different stuff out, or different packaging that is clear for their old product. I didn't spend that much time looking cuz I was in a hurry, but if I had seen the "good, authentic stuff" I would have picked some up.


----------



## redkitty (Feb 9, 2008)

Buck said:


> It's superb for modeling holiday figurines.  Just mix with water and a little bit of Elmer's glue and pour into  molds.



I just fell off the sofa laughing!!!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 9, 2008)

Being of Italian descent I knew that   Thanks for posting for those who don't know the difference.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 9, 2008)

Now, now - let's not be snobby folks.

If you have a Whole Foods in your area, don't turn your nose down at the Argentinian Aged Parmesan they carry from time to time.  This stuff is WONDERFUL, & I'd put it happily against the Italian stuff any time.  And yes - I've had both.


----------



## Jeekinz (Feb 9, 2008)

Buck said:


> It's superb for modeling holiday figurines. Just mix with water and a little bit of Elmer's glue and pour into molds.


 


TATTRAT said:


> the floor sweepings


 
Well, two people know where I'm coming from.


----------



## CanadianMeg (Feb 9, 2008)

I agree that real Parm Reg is the best. 

Question though: how long will Reg keep in the fridge as a wedge and if it is shredded? I thought I heard on Food Network the other day the shredded stuff will keep for weeks if you want to buy the block and shred it yourself. True? All lies? What do you think?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 9, 2008)

CanadianMeg said:


> I agree that real Parm Reg is the best.
> 
> Question though: how long will Reg keep in the fridge as a wedge and if it is shredded? I thought I heard on Food Network the other day the shredded stuff will keep for weeks if you want to buy the block and shred it yourself. True? All lies? What do you think?


 

If you spend the money to buy the real thing, store it as a whole wedge and shred it as needed.  The wedge will last for months in the fridge.


----------



## buckytom (Feb 9, 2008)

agreed with andy.

i've found that grating a (juicy slice or) hunk of cheese has more flavor than cheese that has been stored after grating, sort of like freshly cracked black peppercorns.

plus, it's trippy to watch the tiny little curls melt as the hit the hot food below.


----------



## CanadianMeg (Feb 9, 2008)

I figured it was better to store it as a wedge but I was second guessing after seeing that. Thanks.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 9, 2008)

Yup - regardless of whether I buy Italian or Argentinian hard cheeses, I store them wrapped in the fridge & grate as needed.  They last a long time, & when I get up to the last little tidbit, I make a nice big pot of Minestrone soup & toss the tidbit in.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok ok, I admit I have the 'green tube' in my fridge as well. But, I can't always afford the 'good' stuff so it is what it is. I make do as best I can, but it is hard sometimes to silence my taste buds!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 10, 2008)

Speaking of the "green tube", has anyone tried Kraft's latest gimmick, which is a piece of parmesan sealed inside a disposable grinder?


----------



## CanadianMeg (Feb 10, 2008)

I haven't seen that, but my first thought is _hmmm, another way to create more garbage_. We are such a disposible society. How is the price on that disposible grinder with parm?


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 10, 2008)

Kraft in a box is closer to sawdust than cheese.  Real Pecorino Romano and Reggiano tastes nothing like anything from the supermarket.  Same goes for supermarket blues, cheddars, bries, swiss, and other cheeses.  Try the real thing once and you will understand why it costs 3 times as much.  And grate or slice your own.  Much better taste and longer shelf life.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 10, 2008)

Bigjim68 said:


> Kraft in a box is closer to sawdust than cheese. Real Pecorino Romano and Reggiano tastes nothing like anything from the supermarket. *Same goes for supermarket blues, cheddars, bries, swiss, and other cheeses.* Try the real thing once and you will understand why it costs 3 times as much. And grate or slice your own. Much better taste and longer shelf life.


 
The supermarket is the only place by me to get cheese.
I take it you live by a dedicated cheese shop, or do you order your cheese?


----------



## corazon (Feb 10, 2008)

I like parm reg but its just so expensive! We can't afford to get it very often. What is the best way to store it? I remember hearing you should put it in a paper bag so that it can breathe, is that correct?


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 10, 2008)

CanadianMeg - I don't remember off the top of my pointy little head, but it wasn't cheap. And I fully agree with you about the garbage standpoint (although it might have been recyclable plastic). I just couldn't justify yet something else disposable + the fact that the hunk of cheese probably wasn't choice.

I pretty much buy whatever I can find in the markets parmesan or romano wise for everyday use. The only brand that I NEVER buy is "Stella". It's more salt than cheese.

As far as storage, I always wrap my grating cheeses in plastic wrap, otherwise they'll turn into solid rock in no time & will be virtually impossible to cut or grate.


----------



## CanadianMeg (Feb 10, 2008)

When I buy parm at the store (and pacanis, I can relate to not having much other choice), it's in small triangular wedges for $12 or 13 (parm reg). Think maybe a little more than inch thick and maybe 4" long in length. It's not cheap but it's a nice treat occasionally. 

Just curious from the posts here, how much are you paying for good parm and how much do you get for that price?


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 10, 2008)

CanadianMeg said:


> Just curious from the posts here, how much are you paying for good parm and how much do you get for that price?



I just bought Boar's Head imported Parm. Reg. yesterday - .51 lb. for $11.72. It's delicious, but I think next time I'll get the Romano for $10.99/lb.


----------



## cookbookie (Feb 10, 2008)

I brought 5 kilos of Parm. back from Italy last summer and I sealed it in my food saver and froze it.  it will keep for many months and I have found little or no difference in the texture after thawing it in the frig over night.  For the piece I thawed I just use the vacuum sealer each time and it keeps forever.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 19, 2008)

I happen to like the Kraft on Pizza and I just pulled out the bottle which requires storage in the fridge and the ingredient is 100% Parmesan cheese. There are no fillers it's just grated in a different way.  It's obvious that it's gotten a bad reputation but Kraft can't say what they are selling is one thing when it's not.  Isn't that illegal.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 19, 2008)

What Kraft sells is Parmesan. The point of the OP was that Parmesan is not the same as parmigiano reggiano, and that a lot of people make the mistake of thinking they are in fact the same thing.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Feb 19, 2008)

Pacanis.  I am fortunate to live within a short distance from a wine, cheese and gourmet meat store where I can get quality cheeses at an average price of around 10 bucks a pound. Richmond also has a Fresh Market store. I don't know if it is a chain or just a couple of stores. Their produce and meat are always good, if slightly pricey. They specialize in upper end ingredients. To me, good ingredients are the key to sucessful cooking, and they really don't cost that much more.


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 19, 2008)

No, it's NOT the real deal, but there are domestic alternatives that fill the void when you don't have access to consortium cheese.  IMHO, American Grana is excellent, and I recently got a Strevecchio (sp?) at a local haunt that was passable for everyday use.  I have found PR at Sam's and it is NOTHING like what my dad gets at the Italian deli, so there must be an aging difference or something!  

I am not sure how to classify the Kraft shaker.  Is it really cheese?  I mean, I know the label says it is ... but it's like comparing fresh cilantro to dried.  Not the same.

Laughed at the holiday craft idea, LOL.  Wouldn't they stink?


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 19, 2008)

simonaskitchen said:


> Just a little information about an Italian ingredient!
> I know that it can sound silly, but I've read a lot of posts here, and noticed that there's a missunderstood between Parmigiano reggiano cheese and Parmesan.
> They are NOT the same thing! AT ALL!
> The original one is PARMIGIANO REGGIANO (Consorzio del Formaggio Parmigiano-Reggiano)
> ...



Simona, while it is true that there is no other Parmigiano Reggiano other than that made in Emilia-Romagna, all "Parmesan" is not <a copy of worst quality.>

Several artisan cheese companies in US are now making a similar cheese they can call Parmesan.  These are not quite as luscious as the real P-R, but some are quite tasty, and a darn sight less expensive for everyday use.

That stuff that's more like sawdust and comes in a shaker can ..... well, I don't know what that is!  but fewer and fewer Americans are falling for that stuff every day!


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 19, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> No, it's NOT the real deal, but there are domestic alternatives that fill the void when you don't have access to consortium cheese.  IMHO, American Grana is excellent, and I recently got a Strevecchio (sp?) at a local haunt that was passable for everyday use.  I have found PR at Sam's and it is NOTHING like what my dad gets at the Italian deli, so there must be an aging difference or something!
> 
> I am not sure how to classify the Kraft shaker.  Is it really cheese?  I mean, I know the label says it is ... but it's like comparing fresh cilantro to dried.  Not the same.
> 
> Laughed at the holiday craft idea, LOL.  Wouldn't they stink?



Anna, I have also seen P-R at places like BJ's and Sams, and they always cost lots less than at the cheese shop, but they are also OLD.  I can tell by the way the cheese looks.  and I won't buy it.  It's been sitting around, already cut, drying out. Disgusting. imho not worth what they charge for it.


----------



## Bean208 (Feb 19, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> Ok ok, I admit I have the 'green tube' in my fridge as well. But, I can't always afford the 'good' stuff so it is what it is. I make do as best I can, but it is hard sometimes to silence my taste buds!


 
Maverick - I have seen you've mentioned shopping at Aldi's as do I!  There have been times I have been able to find shredded Parm cheese in the cold food section.  Now, it wasn't there the last time I was in the store but I was also in a hurry so maybe I didn't look hard enough.  Not sure if it is technicallyl better than the green tube but it sure does look cooler!!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 19, 2008)

You are right, our ALDI here has started carrying some more 'exotic' cheeses in the cooler, but so far no parm, bummer.
They do have a fair selection of softer cheeses as well as some good hard block cheeses now. I will check again next time I am there. Wife likes to pick up the crumbled Gorgonzola or Blue Cheese, I like the soft cheese wheel (forget which cheese it was) with mushroom or the monteray jack with leeks.


----------



## AMSeccia (Feb 20, 2008)

Maverick - I am sort of familiar with Chicago, but not Cicero ... is there a Trader Joe's anywhere near you?  They might have a domestic parm with a private label for a more reasonable price.  If you find you can afford to treat yourself, you won't be sorry ... you will use less and have more flavor, saving money and even a few calories along the way!  

I agree that there are remote locations that have little to no choice beyond the Kraft or other mass produced items.  Some of these mail order houses with $60/lb cheeses are for the rich and famous.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes there is a Trader Joes near us. DW has been to it, I haven't. I will have to stop in some time and check it out, when she lets me LOL. I think she is afraid I would go nuts and buy half the store


----------



## redkitty (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes yes you must get to Trader Joe's!!!!


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 20, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> What Kraft sells is Parmesan. The point of the OP was that Parmesan is not the same as parmigiano reggiano, and that a lot of people make the mistake of thinking they are in fact the same thing.


I know the point the OP was making.  I was just pointing out that the Kraft stuff isn't all that bad and that it is Parmesan and not sawdust.


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 20, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> You are right, *our ALDI here has started carrying some more 'exotic' cheeses in the cooler, but so far no parm, bummer.*
> They do have a fair selection of softer cheeses as well as some good hard block cheeses now. I will check again next time I am there. Wife likes to pick up the crumbled Gorgonzola or Blue Cheese, I like the soft cheese wheel (forget which cheese it was) with mushroom or the monteray jack with leeks.


 
Have you _asked_ them to get it?  That often works.  Especially if a few people ask, and you never know who else might have.....


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 20, 2008)

We went there after my Dr. appointment today for some bread and milk, and remembering this thread I checked.
They are now carrying shredded Parmesan, Reggiano, and Asiago. They also had Havarti and one other soft creamy cheese from France as well.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 20, 2008)

AMSeccia said:


> Maverick - I am sort of familiar with Chicago, but not Cicero ...



Cicero is one of the western suburbs. I know because my brother and SIL live in Oak Park - I can hear the disembodied voice on the train now: "The next stop is Cicero. Doors open on the left in Cicero."


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> We went there after my Dr. appointment today for some bread and milk, and remembering this thread I checked.
> They are now carrying shredded Parmesan, Reggiano, and Asiago. They also had Havarti and one other soft creamy cheese from France as well.


 

Pre-shredded cheese is usually not a good choice.  It dries out and loses its taste that way.  Also, Reggiano is not a cheese, it's a location.  You might have meant Pecorino Romano.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 20, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> Cicero is one of the western suburbs. I know because my brother and SIL live in Oak Park - I can hear the disembodied voice on the train now: "The next stop is Cicero. Doors open on the left in Cicero."



LOL, commuted downtown for many years and I still have that voice ringing in my ears! Cicero is Near West Side, bordering Chicago and about 7 miles from downtown.
My wife has a lot of clients in OP, and we like to go on dates there as they have a lot of cool shops and restaurants all in walking distance of each other.
But, the property taxes....


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 20, 2008)

There's nothing inheritantly wrong with the "green tube".  Granted, it's definitely not even remotely the same as fresh, but it certainly isn't "sawdust".  (That's a rather snobby reference, by the way, in my opinion.)  We frequently have a canister of it in the fridge for impromptu sprinkling on soups, salads, pizza.  It's fine.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 20, 2008)

I think it is silly to argue about taste. Even if something taste horrible but person used to eat it and likes it, no matter what you say person is going to like it. And as far as the original post goes, eah the sky is blue and the grass is green, duh.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 20, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Pre-shredded cheese is usually not a good choice.  It dries out and loses its taste that way.  Also, Reggiano is not a cheese, it's a location.  You might have meant Pecorino Romano.



It might have said shredded Romano.. I should have written them down but wasn't planning this it, LOL.

The tubs they are in don't have that much in them, maybe about what I would use in one recipe for my family of 5, so for me they wouldn't have time to dry out once I opened it.

But yea not the best choice, but to be a choice they would have to offer it in block for as well not just shredded. Shredded is better than none at all.

As for the talk about the green tube and sawdust, I don't recall ever saying it was sawdust or unacceptable. I do recall saying I had it in my fridge, so yes I do buy it and use it. I also said given a choice I would go with the better cheeses, I think they are far more flavorful and much tastier. I am not poo pooing anyones taste or putting them down, I am referring to my own tastes and what I like, my own choices and why I make them.
I think it is silly to take offense at someone else's personal preferences, but that is only my opinion as well. Maybe calling it sawdust is harsh, but if that is what it tastes like to someone else, well then that is just what it tastes like to someone else.
Kinda the whole point of discussions I think...


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> The tubs they are in don't have that much in them, maybe about what I would use in one recipe for my family of 5, so for me they wouldn't have time to dry out once I opened it.
> 
> But yea not the best choice, but to be a choice they would have to offer it in block for as well not just shredded. Shredded is better than none at all....


 

It starts to dry out the minute it's shredded at the factory and continues to degrade even before you open it.

But it is better than nothing.

I still have a very hard time understanding why you can't find hunks of cheese at Dominicks or Jewel.  My parents have lived in Chicagoland for many years and I have seen it in nearly every supermarket I've shopped at.

Or you could drive up to Caputo's cheese shop in Melrose Park.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 20, 2008)

jennyema said:


> It starts to dry out the minute it's shredded at the factory and continues to degrade even before you open it.
> 
> But it is better than nothing.
> 
> ...



Oh, I didn't say I couldn't find them, I said I couldn't afford them! I have $150 a week budget for a family of five. $10 for a half pound or even pound of cheese does not fit...


----------



## jennyema (Feb 20, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> You are right, our ALDI here has started carrying some more 'exotic' cheeses in the cooler, but so far no parm, bummer..


 
Sorry, I guess I misunderstood.

Have you been to Little Italy?  Often PR is cheaper in Italian markets.  Also, they may be more likely to carry Grana Padano, a cheaper but tasty alternative.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'll ask DW, maybe we can take a trip over there and check it out.
Thanks!


----------



## jennyema (Feb 28, 2008)

simonaskitchen said:


> Just a little information about an Italian ingredient!
> I know that it can sound silly, but I've read a lot of posts here, and noticed that there's a missunderstood between Parmigiano reggiano cheese and Parmesan.
> They are NOT the same thing! AT ALL!


 

Except that they are.

"The European Court of Justice ruled yesterday that only the tasty, crumbly cheese that has been made for some 800 years near the Italian city of Parma 
can legally be called Parmesan....
In a case dating back to 2003, the court criticized Germany for allowing sales of imitation Parmesan in violation of European Union food-origin rules that reserve the name Parmesan for Italian cheese only....

Germany argued in court that Parmesan was a generic term for a type of hard, crumbly cheese that is often grated over food and cannot claim an Italian uniqueness.

The court disagreed, saying Parmesan was "clearly a translation of 'Parmigiano Reggiano.' "

EU ruling grating to Germans - The Boston Globe
"


----------



## ChefJune (Feb 28, 2008)

jennyema said:


> Sorry, I guess I misunderstood.
> 
> Have you been to Little Italy? Often PR is cheaper in Italian markets. Also, they may be more likely to carry Grana Padano, a cheaper but tasty alternative.


 
I have been known to have all three in my fridge at the same time.  imho, the textures are similar, but the flavors are decidedly unique to each.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 6, 2008)

OK. I wanted to see what all the fuss was about. Why my green tube cheese wasn't any good compared to the real thing. So I scoured the specialty cheese section of my store. The only thing that came close to parmigiano reggiano is something called reggianito on the cheese's label and reggianito parmesan on the stores tag, which also said $9.99/lb  I bought a half pound to try out.
Is this cheese the same as the parmigiano reggiano? or at least very close?


----------



## AMSeccia (Mar 6, 2008)

It's not the real deal, but it will give you an idea of the difference we speak of.  It's actually a South American version of Reggiano.  Here's an excellent description.

Gourmet Cheeses, Books, Kits, Cheese Parties, and Cheese Supplies - Argentinian Reggianito


----------



## MexicoKaren (Mar 6, 2008)

I have no problem finding PR by the block here in our part of Mexico, and it is slightly less expensive than in the states. I remember buying a big chunk at Costco once, and the checker stopped and asked me "Are you REALLY paying $18.50 for a piece of cheese?" Yup. It lasts a long time.....


----------



## pacanis (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info.
I wonder why that site sells small amounts of the stuff I already have, .5 lbs, but the smallest parmigiano reggiano is 10 lbs? Can you buy small amounts of the real deal in grocery stores? Maybe that's why I couldn't find any at my store. I certainly don't need to be spending $270 on 10 lbs of cheese....


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 6, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I wonder why that site sells small amounts of the stuff I already have, .5 lbs, but the smallest parmigiano reggiano is 10 lbs? Can you buy small amounts of the real deal in grocery stores? Maybe that's why I couldn't find any at my store. I certainly don't need to be spending $270 on 10 lbs of cheese....


and you surely don't need to!  If you go to *Salumeria Italiana* and click on "Cheese" on the left hand side of the home page, you will get to where you can order it -- top quality in great shape -- for $16.50 per pound.  I mention the quality, because I notice in lots of places when the price is much lower, the cheese is often old, as evidenced by discoloring around the rind and excessive crumbling.


----------



## pacanis (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks, ChefJune.
It would be interesting to compare the Argentinian cheese I bought with the Italian PR. I'll have to go through this website more thoroughly and see if it would be worth it to order other items to cover the 2-day air cost.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks, ChefJune.
> It would be interesting to compare the Argentinian cheese I bought with the Italian PR. I'll have to go through this website more thoroughly and see if it would be worth it to order other items to cover the 2-day air cost.



No Kidding about the 2-day air cost! Since when are 2.5-year-old cheese, cured meats and olives "perishable" food? You could get it a week later and it would still be absolutely fine.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks for the info.
> I wonder why that site sells small amounts of the stuff I already have, .5 lbs, but the smallest parmigiano reggiano is 10 lbs? Can you buy small amounts of the real deal in grocery stores? Maybe that's why I couldn't find any at my store. I certainly don't need to be spending $270 on 10 lbs of cheese....



You should be able to find it by the pound or half-pound. Maybe ask at the cheese counter if they carry it or would consider carrying it.


----------



## ChefJune (Mar 7, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> No Kidding about the 2-day air cost! Since when are 2.5-year-old cheese, cured meats and olives "perishable" food? You could get it a week later and it would still be absolutely fine.


 
That depends upon the time of year, and even so, stuff sent regular mail gets "lost." They have had issues with shipping, that's why the requirement.  Most companies also only ship cheese in the cooler/cold months, anyway because of perishability.


----------



## GB (Mar 7, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> and even so, stuff sent regular mail gets "lost."


Oh trust me that is not specific to regular mail. 2nd day, overnight, whatever the method they all get lost. I deal with this on a daily basis.


----------



## GotGarlic (Mar 7, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> That depends upon the time of year, and even so, stuff sent regular mail gets "lost." They have had issues with shipping, that's why the requirement.  Most companies also only ship cheese in the cooler/cold months, anyway because of perishability.



Well, that's not what the Web site says, and hard cheeses aren't perishable. Although I guess if they have issues with shipping, they wouldn't mention it, would they? 

I was thinking about it for a minute, before I saw the shipping cost, b/c the cost of the cheese is $4/lb. cheaper than I've seen it here, but the shipping would more than eat up the savings.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2008)

I bought a two-pound wedge of Parm. Reg. through Amazon.com from DITALIA - Traditional Italian Imported Food on Monday and it arrived yesterday. It's gorgeous  

$24 + $8.50 shipping = $32.50 or $16.25/lb. Not a bad deal.


----------



## lulu (Apr 4, 2008)

I was shocked to find that they sell that pwdered stuff in Italian supermarkets too. But I do what my Italian husband tells me too, I buy big blocks of the real thing, cut it into slightly smaller big hunks, put them in the freezer and use it a wedge at a time.  Re the OP though, I think its more  question of D.O.P though, and that Parmesiano Reggiano falls within the area.  Italy is big on DoPs, which I personally think is great.  Its worth remembering though that is sometimes possible to find products of a similar, or even superior quality, for less money produced outside the DoP.  Of course, that doesn't mean I don't buy the real thing too....but sometimes, my cmprimises have lead to happy discoveries.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 4, 2008)

I come from an Italian American background. Mom mom wont let the jar stuff in the house. It just would never be bought. As everyday stuff for cooking and as a topping we usually had some pre-grated parm and romano from the butcher. 

The beautiful hunks of reggiano were rarely used for cooking as mostly eaten straight as part of antipasto... or more frequently alongside some proscuitto straight out of the butcher paper with a glass of wine as a snack while setting the table and preparing dinner. Unless it is a special occassion neither makes it to a serving plate.

For cooking cheese I usually use a sharp Provelone. The Reg. I save for eating or grating right onto a dish before serving.


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 4, 2008)

PanchoHambre said:


> I come from an Italian American background. Mom mom wont let the jar stuff in the house. It just would never be bought. As everyday stuff for cooking and as a topping we usually had some pre-grated parm and romano from the butcher.
> 
> The beautiful hunks of reggiano were rarely used for cooking as mostly eaten straight as part of antipasto... or more frequently alongside some proscuitto straight out of the butcher paper with a glass of wine as a snack while setting the table and preparing dinner. Unless it is a special occassion neither makes it to a serving plate.
> 
> For cooking cheese I usually use a sharp Provelone. The Reg. I save for eating or grating right onto a dish before serving.



One thing I've been using the Parm. Reg. for is risotto. The cheese goes in right before serving, after all the liquid is absorbed.


----------



## Jeekinz (Apr 4, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> One thing I've been using the Parm. Reg. for is risotto. The cheese goes in right before serving, after all the liquid is absorbed.


 
I use it as a seasoning sometimes in dishes you would not think there was any cheese in.


----------



## PanchoHambre (Apr 4, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> One thing I've been using the Parm. Reg. for is risotto. The cheese goes in right before serving, after all the liquid is absorbed.


 
For a classical _alla Milanese _it IS essential. MMMMM

I love to make risotto it is one of the first things I set out to learn to cook. I love to play with the mix. I have met my greatest success using earthy italian cheese that taste vaguely of dirt and truffles but a finish of Reggiano is still always a plus. 

I am down to the rind of my Reg. right now. I am saving it for a worthy sauce. 

My main problem with the stuff is I devour it I cant keep it in the house


----------



## Gossie (Apr 5, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> It's way down on the totem pole  They do have one that is real parmesan, but it's very different from the Italian. According to a recent Cook's Illustrated article, Italian Parm. Reg. is made from raw milk, the cows are pastured and have different microflora that affects flavor, the method of making cheese is different, and the cheese is aged for 24 months.
> 
> American parms. are usually made from pasteurized milk, the cows eat feed, and Kraft is aged only 10 months.



Ok, I'm confused (not unusual).   I was just watching Lidia's Italy (or Lidia's Kitchen), can't remember which one it was, I don't get a chance to watch it very often.   She had a little piece about Parmesan cheese.  I believe she said  it was made from SHEEP's milk, not cow's milk.  So what is it made from?  hehehe


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 5, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I use it as a seasoning sometimes in dishes you would not think there was any cheese in.



I hate it when you put it in French Silk Pie - REALLY, you have GOT to stop doing that


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 5, 2008)

Gossie said:


> Ok, I'm confused (not unusual).   I was just watching Lidia's Italy (or Lidia's Kitchen), can't remember which one it was, I don't get a chance to watch it very often.   She had a little piece about Parmesan cheese.  I believe she said  it was made from SHEEP's milk, not cow's milk.  So what is it made from?  hehehe



Well, I think either she misspoke or you misheard. It's made from raw cow's milk:

Delicious Italy - Rare Reggiana cow breed 
Delicious Italy - Parmigiano Reggiano cheese


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 6, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> One thing I've been using the Parm. Reg. for is risotto. The cheese goes in right before serving, after all the liquid is absorbed.



and I find that is even better if you haven't added too many other flavors to the Risotto.  The Parmigiano Reggiano really becomes the star of the dish.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 7, 2008)

Gossie said:


> Ok, I'm confused (not unusual). I was just watching Lidia's Italy (or Lidia's Kitchen), can't remember which one it was, I don't get a chance to watch it very often. She had a little piece about Parmesan cheese. I believe she said it was made from SHEEP's milk, not cow's milk. So what is it made from? hehehe


 

Parm is always made with cow's milk.

Romano is often made with sheeps milk: pecorino romano.

Somethimes Romano and Reggiano sound similar.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 7, 2008)

Gossie said:


> Ok, I'm confused (not unusual). I was just watching Lidia's Italy (or Lidia's Kitchen), can't remember which one it was, I don't get a chance to watch it very often. She had a little piece about Parmesan cheese. I believe she said it was made from SHEEP's milk, not cow's milk. So what is it made from? hehehe


 

Jennyema is right on. 

I saw that episode of Lydia's show. She was talking about pecorino - sheep's milk cheeses. She had several different types on display, including a fresh pecorino. She mentioned that pecorino made in Rome would be pecorino Romano.


----------

